#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Встречи >  > > >  >  >  Борис - Питер

## Борис

Примерно с 15 по 18 августа буду в Северной Пальмире. Не против был бы повидать СкайФлая, Бао, Дондупа, Топпера и других.

Отдельный вопрос - когда можно зайти в Дацан?

----------


## Борис

Через пару недель смогу отсканировать фотки...

----------


## Топпер

Ждём фотографий.

всех благ.
Топпер.

----------


## Борис

...и вот, наконец.

В "Макдональдсе" у метро "Петроградская"

Слева направо:

Топпер, Константин К., Борис.

----------


## Борис

Те же лица, на улице:

----------


## Константин_К.

Ура!
Спасибо Борису.

----------


## Ассаджи

Спасибо за фотографии!

----------


## Борис

Не за что!  :Smilie: 

Прошу прощения за задержку.

----------

